# Farida Bure Da Bhala Karr



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

kbhI cil n AwieAw pMjy vKq msIiq ]70] (1381-12, slok, syK PrId jI)
*You never come to the mosque for your five daily prayers. ||70||*
auTu PrIdw aujU swij subh invwj gujwir ] (1381-13, slok, syK PrId jI)
*Rise up, Fareed, and cleanse yourself; chant your morning prayer.*
jo isru sWeI nw invY so isru kip auqwir ]71] (1381-13, slok, syK PrId jI)
*The head which does not bow to the Lord - chop off and remove that head. ||71||*
jo isru sweI nw invY so isru kIjY kWie ] (1381-14, slok, syK PrId jI)
*That head which does not bow to the Lord - what is to be done with that head?*
kuMny hyiT jlweIAY bwlx sMdY Qwie ]72] (1381-14, slok, syK PrId jI)
*Put it in the fireplace, instead of firewood. ||72||*

PrIdw qnu sukw ipMjru QIAw qlIAW KUMfih kwg ] (1382-12, slok, syK PrId jI)
*Fareed, my withered body has become a skeleton; the crows are pecking at my palms.*
AjY su rbu n bwhuiVE dyKu bMdy ky Bwg ]90] (1382-13, slok, syK PrId jI)
*Even now, God has not come to help me; behold, this is the fate of all mortal beings.* ‘

kwgw krMg FMFoilAw sglw KwieAw mwsu ] (1382-13, slok, syK PrId jI)
*The crows have searched my skeleton, and eaten all my flesh.*
ey duie nYnw miq Cuhau ipr dyKn kI Aws ]91] (1382-14, slok, syK PrId jI)
*But please do not touch these eyes; I hope to see my Lord. ||91||*
kwgw cUMif n ipMjrw bsY q aufir jwih ] (1382-14, slok, syK PrId jI)
*O crow, do not peck at my skeleton; if you have landed on it, fly away.*


**********************************************************************
This profound question in the mind of man will ever remain unanswered because we can only realize Waheguru but we cannot tell what He is. In Gurbani,there is a simple example to explain why no one can answer this question. A mute person, after tasting sugar, knows the taste, enjoys it and expresses it through a smile. But being unable to speak, he cannot tell a word about what sugar is like. Waheguru is love,hence immensely sweet, many times more sweet than anything in this world. Holy persons love Waheguru,they enjoy the sweetness but cannot say anything by which we can know and understand Waheguru. There is no language and no thing available in this world which can be quoted to describe Waheguru. Therefore,only similes, however incomplete or unrepresentative they may be, have been offered by holy persons. That is the best they can do to explain their mystic experiences of the spiritual world (Waheguru) to those living in this mundane world.
**************************************************
The following are some Of the popular hymns of Fareed Saab ji.

Chaar gavaya hand ke, chaar gavaya samm
lekha rab mangesiya, tu aaho kehre kamm



Buddha hoya sheikh farid, kamban laggi deh
Je soh varhya jeevna, bhi tan hosi kheh



Paar paraye besna, saain mujhe na deh
je tu aaivein rakhsi, jeeoh sariro leh



Farida, jini kammi naahin gun, te kammde visaar
mat sarminda theevahi, saain de darbar



Je jana til thodade, sambhal buk bharee
je jana sauh nandada, ta thoda maan kareen



Jo teh maran mukiyahn, tinah na maare ghumm
aapande gahr jaaiyeh, pair tinah de chumm



Deikh farida jo theeya, daadhi hoyee bhoor
aggo nedha aaya, pichcha rahya door



Deikh farida je theeya, sakkar hoyee vissa
saain bajho aapande, vedan kahiye kiss



Farida, jin loyan jag mohya, se loyan mein ditth
kajjal ret na sehndya, se pankhi sue bahitth



Farida, khaak na nindiye, khaaku jevadh na koye
jeevadeya pera tale, moya upar hoye



Je tu akal lateef, kaale likh na lekh
aapande giribaan mein, sir neevahn kar deikh



Jungle jungle kya bhavein, van kanda mode
vasi rab hiyaliye, jungle kya dhoonde



Farida, daryav kande baghlaa, betha kail kare
kail karende hanj nu, achinte baaj paye



Baaj paye tis rab de, kailahnvisariyahn
jo man chit na chete san, so gaali rab kiyahn

anandmurti gurumaa - baba sheikh farid shaloka lyrics

Moderators.
I am always getting the posts as double post automerged.The presentation of the threads suffer.Kindly get it rectified.Thanks and regards.
**********************************

No.2

Farida, Sahib di kar chakri, dil di laahe bhraant
dervesa nu lodiye, rukhan di jeerand

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Uth farida hujoo saaj, subho namaaj guzaar
jo sir saain na nive, so sir kapp utaar

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Farida, kant rangavala, wadha bemohtaaj
allah seti ratyan, eh sachava saach

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Dil rata iss duni syon, duni na kitte kamm
misal faqiraan gaakhdi, so paiyeh poor karam

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Daati sahib sandiya, kya challe tis naal
ik jaagande naa lehan, ikna sutya de ithaal

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Haun dhundedi sajnaa, sajan mende naal
nanak alakh na lakhiye, gurmukh de vikhaal

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Kawan so akhar kawan gun, kawan so maniya mant
kawan so vaiso haun kari, jit vass aaveh kant

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Nivan so akhar khavan gun, jihba maniyahn mant
ehtre bhene vais kar, ta vass avayee kant

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Galliye chikadh door ghar, naal pyaare neho
challahn ta bhijje kambali, raha ta tutte neho

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Farida, bhijjo sijjo kambali, allah verso meho
jaaye mila tinah sajna, tutto naahi neho

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Farida, mein bholava pag da, mat mailee hoye jaaye
gehla rooh na jaanayee, sir vi mitti khaaye

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Sakkar khand, nivaat gudh, makhyo majjha dudh
sabhe vastu mithiya, rab na pujjan tudh

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Joban jaahnde na dara, je saho preet na jaaye
kinti joban preet bin, suk gaye kumhlaaye

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida

Chint khatola, vaan dukh, birhe vichaavan laip
Eh hamara jeevna tu sahib sache veikh

Farida Farida Farida Farida
Farida Farida Farida Farida


----------



## gunpreet kaur (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Farida Bure da Bhala kar*

swordfight


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Farida Bure da Bhala kar*

Sikh80 veer ji you did not post the fist Salok completely (as well as many of the others).  Please quote complete saloks per spn TOS as otherwise interpretations have great chance to mis-lead or not bring out the true essence in an upfront way.

Here it is my understanding in blue of the first salok you posted,

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:UseFELayout/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-ansi-language:#0400;     mso-fareast-language:#0400;     mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->





> ਫਰੀਦਾ ਬੇ ਨਿਵਾਜਾ ਕੁਤਿਆ ਏਹ ਨ ਭਲੀ ਰੀਤਿ ॥
> फरीदा बे निवाजा कुतिआ एह न भली रीति ॥
> Farīḏā be nivājā kuṯi▫ā eh na bẖalī rīṯ.
> Fareed: O faithless dog, this is not a good way of life.
> ...


_Farid, not doing prayers is not a good habit and liken it to a dog
_


> ਕਬਹੀ ਚਲਿ ਨ ਆਇਆ ਪੰਜੇ ਵਖਤ ਮਸੀਤਿ ॥੭੦॥
> कबही चलि न आइआ पंजे वखत मसीति ॥७०॥
> Kabhī cẖal na ā▫i▫ā panje vakẖaṯ masīṯ. ||70||
> You never come to the mosque for your five daily prayers. ||70||
> ...


_Never came by five times to the mosque_




> ESSENCE:Farid ji talk of contemplation ignored.  So the object is to not forget the creator and be so very disciplined about it too.
> 
> This concept is further re-inforced in rest of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in the form of remembering and be always aware of the creator and creation while living in consonance.


I do plan to in the future, if I have the energy, to post all of Sheikh Farid ji's bani in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji which I have done the first draft translation of my understanding.  Farid ji's bani is very poignant and direct in the use of metaphors so wonderfully employed to drive home the wisdom. 

All errors are mine and I stand corrected.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

